# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Inés molina

## mpot27

Hola os pongo la biografía de Inés Molina,la de nada x aqui:
Inés nació en Granada en 1976.Cuando tenía 7 años,tenía un profesor que en los recreos les hacía magia,como el juego de frotar la moneda en el codo y desaparecía.A ella le gustaba mucho y decidió aprender a hacer magia.

Tiempo después, conoció a su gran maestro, Luis Arza, un mago asturiano residente en Granada, quien le enseñó la base de la Magia y algo que, dicho por ella misma, le ha servido mucho en su carrera, como es la puesta en escena.

Inés además ha estudiado Arte Dramático y es Licenciada en Psicología. Ambas disciplinas le han aportado herramientas que aplica diariamente a su Magia.

Inés ha actuado en cientos de eventos, teatros y salas de fiestas, pero el gran público la reconoce a partir de su colaboración en el exitoso programa de magia Nada x Aquí, que ya ha sido visto por millones de televidentes.

Recientemente ha escrito un libro titulado “Magia Inés…plicable” (Editorial Aguilar), con una treintena de juegos de magia dirigidos a principiantes y aficionados de este mundo que quieran dar sus primeros pasos. 
Su alto nivel la ha llevado a actuar en los principales festivales de ilusionismo nacionales e internacionales,y se ha ganado el respeto de magos de todo el mundo gracias a su profesionalidad y perfeccionamiento.

Inés, quien confiesa que la magia es “creer en la ilusión, un estilo de vida”, también explicó cómo el truco que más se le ha resistido en su carrera consistió en escaparse de una camisa de fuerza estando colgada de los pies a treinta metros de altura, tal como lo hacía el grandísimo escapista Harry Houdini.

Sin embargo, en el terreno de la Magia de Cerca o Close-Up, es donde Inés más cómoda se siente, habiendo logrado, incluso, sus juegos más sorprendentes. Como si esto fuera poco, ella también tiene montado un excelente número saobre el arte milenario de las Sombras Chinescas. Utiliza una cuidada banda sonora que sirve de acompañamiento a cada una de las siluetas que realiza con sus manos. Es un espectáculo insólito, poco frecuente, y lleno de poesía.

Esta simpática maga, es otro gran ejemplo de cómo las Mujeres en la Magia poco a poco van tomando su lugar. Desde España nos transmite todo su arte, plagado de una marca distintiva de belleza, carisma, y técnica. Ojalá que en un futuro inmediato encontremos a muchas más magas del estilo, transmitiendo sensaciones y momentos mágicos por todo el mundo.


Fuente:
Primer capítulo de el libro de Ines...plicable.
Su año de nacimiento de:
http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2007/01/...impresora.html
y lo demás de:
http://www.inesmagia.com/
http://www.portaldemagia.net/la-maga-ines-molina/

Espero que os haya gustado y servido.
Saludos!!!

----------


## marcoCRmagia

y se te olvido mencionar que esta muy wapa  :O16:

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Cada vez me gusta mas esta chica...

----------


## marcoCRmagia

si, aparte de que hace muy bien los juegos y todo, es muy bella y el acento q tiene jaja buenisimoooooo

----------


## marcoCRmagia

unas fotillas de la chica  :302:

----------


## anezky

aix, Inés es mi tocaya favorita! Ojalá yo sea como ella de mayor xD

pd: por cierto, en la primera foto lleva demasiado escote ¿No?

----------


## Magnano

a eso se le llama una buena misdirection

----------


## anezky

jajaja! desde luego, pero no sé yo si eso es una misdirection premeditada...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

mpot 27 excelente material,

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

O definitivamente he perdido la cabeza o una foto de ines me esta diciendo algo? No me sauqueis mas a esta chica que me pongo malo cada vez que la veo...

----------


## Magnano

tu tambien ves como se mueve?
pensaba que solo era yo... bienvenido al club colega!
para que no se diga que soy un spamer


La maga Inés Molina, quien se iniciara en el maravilloso mundo del ilusionismo a los 8 años de edad y que fuera conocida por formar parte del programa español dedicado a la Magia “Nada x Aquí”, nos muestra una seguidilla de cámaras ocultas a modo de “Street Magic” realizando un truco de magia que se hizo conocido al ser utilizado por el cantante Michael Jackson en la coreografía del tema “Smooth Criminal”. La ilusión consiste en quedar suspendido de forma oblicua utilizando como único apoyo los pies, desafiando por completo las leyes de la física. En esta oportunidad Inés la realiza como si no se diera cuenta mientras le pregunta a los transeúntes sobre como llegar a tal o cual lado. Las cara de sorpresa de las personas al ver que aquella muchacha queda casi a 45º del suelo es muy graciosa!

Como dato curioso, no solo que la ilusión fue utilizada por primera vez por el cantante estadounidense, si no que en realidad fue inventada y posteriormente registrada en el año 1993 por el y dos de sus diseñadores de vestuario.

----------


## Iban

> aix, Inés es mi tocaya favorita! Ojalá yo sea como ella de mayor xD


Ni de coña: de mayor intenta ser como la otra Inés, la que se hace llamar anezky.

----------


## anezky

:Mdr:  que bonito

----------


## Iban

No era mi intención.

(parezco uno que yo me sé...).

----------


## bestiakenedy

Me encanta cuando Inés Molina hace trucos con billetes de €, pero sobretodo cuando hace arder los billetes de 50.

----------


## TheKing

Mensaje borrado

----------


## marcoCRmagia

pues a mi me reee parece :P :P y que nos reparta besos y que me mande un saludo a mi  :302:  su mayor admirador en Costa Rica  :302:

----------


## TheKing

Mensaje borrado

----------


## bestiakenedy

Yo también me apunto :D

----------


## TheKing

si quereis abro un nuevo hilo, y expongo la idea

----------


## Scorpio37

Creo que en el caso de esta maga la gente debería dejar de lado el aspecto sexual de Inés...Si te gusta como mujer, te la ligas y ya está...no es complicado...pero si hablas de su magia no tiene sentido alguno hablar de su fisico o pechos...

Mi opinión de ella como maga es que no me gusta su presentación...viendo como realiza juegos de magia con monedas o con un cigarro noto que falla en ese aspecto(quizas falla algo tambien en interpretar,en actuar) y por tanto los juegos de magia no me ilusionan como por ejemplo viendo a otros magos actuar sí lo hacen...

Percibo que tecnicamente se nota que lo practica mucho,y no hay fallo en ese aspecto pero le falta transmitir,ilusionar...

----------

